# How to Stop Poodle Fading?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Unless you dye your dog no, all poodles fade well except white


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Fading has to do with genetics so unless there is a medical cause to it, there is nothing you can do. Changing food or anything else won’t stop it.


----------



## Molodets (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello everyone.
My mini poodle is about 10 month old.
He went from light red color to now more darker red color.
Is there a chance he will fade to lighter color
He is darker now then he is on a photo.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

As @twyla mentioned above, most poodles fade. So yes, it’s possible. Here’s some info:
_
“Reds can go through many color changes as the dog grows. They occasionally are born a very bright red and then lighten over time. Some will stay lighter, however in some cases the Poodle will then darken up again as he or she ages. When a red does lighten, the color will usually become a sort of cinnamon color. In most cases, they are exceptionally dark and then lighten between 1 year old and 18 months old.”_






Red Poodles | History, Color Changes and Breeding


Learn all about the red Poodle. Discover how this stunning color was created, the genes that make red and much more information.




www.allpoodleinfo.com





You may also enjoy this thread, which is full of beautiful red poodles in all life stages:









The Red Poodle Thread


Bring on your fire engine red poodles! All sizes, shapes and pedigrees. (How could I forget the reds?!!?!?!?)




www.poodleforum.com





I find poodle colours fascinating. What colour is your boy’s hair at the roots? Does his colour seem to change after haircuts? And what’s his name?


----------



## Molodets (Dec 25, 2020)

I need to check. Im not sure, but maybe his color changes after haircuts.
His name is Max


----------



## Molodets (Dec 25, 2020)

Molodets said:


> I need to check. Im not sure, but maybe his color changes after haircuts.
> His name is Max


Roots are same color


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Your boy is a very nice dark red. I think there are good chances that he stays about the same color, but it’s impossible to tell. His parents’ color and fading history would give you a good indication of what’s to come.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Max is adorable. His colour reminds me very much of Normie who belongs to @Dianaleez.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

This is the kind of misinformation spread on platforms like Instagram 🙄.

There have been recent improvements in genetic tests specifically for Intensity of red coats. I don’t know all of the specifics, but I would encourage people to ask their breeders to look into it.

Red Pigment Intensity Test Added to Embark for Breeders Kit - Embarkvet/


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

VanessaC said:


> View attachment 472606
> This is the kind of misinformation spread on platforms like Instagram 🙄.
> 
> There have been recent improvements in genetic tests specifically for Intensity of red coats. I don’t know all of the specifics, but I would encourage people to ask their breeders to look into it.
> ...


Lol that's the most ridiculous statement!!

And yes, I recently noticed that the Red Intensity result was added to my Raffi's results. Hard to say if it's accurate since he's black lol. He does carry for red though I think.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If Max is darker than the picture you posted, that gives me hope he’s going to have a long run as true red.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

VanessaC said:


> View attachment 472606
> This is the kind of misinformation spread on platforms like Instagram 🙄.
> 
> There have been recent improvements in genetic tests specifically for Intensity of red coats. I don’t know all of the specifics, but I would encourage people to ask their breeders to look into it.
> ...


Woooow this is insane. Also that poodle has talons for nails. 🙄


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Raindrops said:


> Also that poodle has talons for nails.


I had the same thought ! Instead of writing and posting that absurd picture, she should have clipped her dog’s nail...


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

It's my guess that how we see the color of lighter colored dogs (reds and creams) is also dependent on the light in the room when we're viewing them. But most of all other than genetics, the amount of sun on their hair is a factor. All of us redheads and blondes know what the sun does to our hair.

To be honest, I think that many 'red' poodles are light golden red-brown. Our Irish Setter was red; Normie is more of a golden red-brown.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

There are some shampoos that enhance color, but they don't do all that much. I have used BlackOut shampoo on black poodles to combat sunburned hair. I have not had an apricot in many years, so I don't know how effective a "color" shampoo might be for them.

Many, if not most, poodles do experience color fading over their lifetimes. Consider it like graying in humans!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

VanessaC said:


> View attachment 472606
> This is the kind of misinformation spread on platforms like Instagram 🙄.
> 
> There have been recent improvements in genetic tests specifically for Intensity of red coats. I don’t know all of the specifics, but I would encourage people to ask their breeders to look into it.
> ...


... I just wanna talk... 









Although with how recent that haircut looks, I'm surprised the groomer didn't clip them. Wonder if there's some underlying issue preventing them from being cut on a regular basis. 

As for color fading, the color shampoos more serve as a way to 'intensify' color than actually keep the color the same as it is. Kind of like a 'tone corrector' of sorts. I use one on my toy poodle, Fluffy, and while it does make him look fairly sleek, it hasn't prevented his coat from lightening (pretty sure he's going to end up blue).


----------



## Molodets (Dec 25, 2020)

This is Shampoo + Conditioner I use for my poodle every 2 weeks.


----------

